# Audi Heart Beat/INT light



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

OK so the Audi heartbeat that sounds when you leave your TT are you able to turn up the volume of it? or turn it down? I can't seem to find the menu that allows control of this? can anyone help me please?

Also how do you make the Int light come on when you stop, turn off the engine or does it just come on when you open the drivers door?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Heartbeat, menu, sound, right click and scroll to the end
For the interior lights, you mean the central on the roof?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> Heartbeat, menu, sound, right click and scroll to the end
> For the interior lights, you mean the central on the roof?


yes the centre of the roof. So for the heartbeat, click menu, then sound, then right click and scroll...ok? is this with the engine on or off? also can you control the volume of the heartbeat to make it louder or not?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

stumardy said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbeat, menu, sound, right click and scroll to the end
> ...


Yes, you can adjust the volume just like adjusting bass / treble up and down.

For the light on the roof, you can turn on by touching the light. They are touchable, very cool.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

or turn them at all with the button on the center..
if you keep pressing the light, it'll dim but it's only temporary..


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Arrrggggg some one explain to me where these menu's are. I can't seem to find how to turn down the audi heartbeat. Do I need the engine running and on? and how do I get to the sound menu which contains the heartbeat volume?

Please someone help meeeeeee!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I wrote it before!
menu, sound (where you adjust bass, treble...) and click option button and you'll have another menu with the heartbeat


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Is the heartbeat only when you turn the car off or can you set it for start up?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Only when you turn the car off


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool thanks also and off topic, can you activate high beam assist with vag-com?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you have front camera yes


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> If you have front camera yes


Could you tell me how too? would really like this feature and yes my TT has the camera mounted just behind the rearview mirror in that housing.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It has to be activated via vag


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> It has to be activated via vag


yeah thats cool as I have vag-com just not really sure how or where to find HBA and how to activate it. You can PM me if you need to. Thanks for your help!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Sent a pm, let me know if work and I'll post a guide in the vag thread


----------

